# Hunting Violation while out of state



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

This articale in the Bismarck Tribune is very interesting.
http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... /nws04.txt


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Bad link, try this one:
http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... /nws04.txt


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

A quote from the trespassees case... "Gray's suit argued that what he did in Wyoming would be legal in North Dakota, writing in his brief that his "actions in Wyoming if repeated in N.D., on identically marked property would not be a trespass or a crime of any kind."

You've got to be kidding me. We ALL know or SHOULD know rules are can be different in every state. It is the hunter's responsibility to know the varying rules. We expect NRs to know them when they come here. What a useless defense. These are the idiots who make the news...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Maybe he's Hmong.


----------

